# CycleChat End-to-End Relay



## Will1985 (6 Aug 2009)

Haha - I was thinking the other day that we should do a CC end to end.


----------



## I am Spartacus (6 Aug 2009)

The possibilities are endless.. it doesnt have to be a tandem or solo attempt. It can a world record attempt at relaying a item of clothing - CC jersey - from 1 end of the country to the other in the fastest time by bike.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Aug 2009)

That's not a bad idea, but who's going to be the one to mention this to snorri?


----------



## Garz (6 Aug 2009)

I like it, keep the momentum going..


----------



## nigelnorris (6 Aug 2009)

Needs about 70 people to do ten miles each. Must have been done before surely?

If not I'd sure like to be one of the 70.


----------



## Garz (6 Aug 2009)

Me too, or even say 50 members doing about 15 miles each, would be great fun!


----------



## 515mm (9 Aug 2009)

I'm in! PM me anyone who fancies organising this. I live in South Wales so could do some south western stages without too much fuss. Also, I have a sister in Stoke and could do midlands ish stages too. I wonder if we could set a record?


----------



## Wigsie (10 Aug 2009)

I am toying with the idea of organising some sort of charity event next year.... this sounds awesome plus a record attempt would be great... My boss is away this week so I am in charge of the office   (evil laughing ensues) and would happily make contact with norris mcwerter (or his replacement if he died) and see if there is such a record.

"The fastest lejog/jogle relay with a team of 50"... I am presuming there will be more than 50 of us cc'ers that would want to get involved... maybe we could have a 2 team race? black jersey v's blue jersey relay?


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I am toying with the idea of organising some sort of charity event next year.... this sounds awesome plus a record attempt would be great... My boss is away this week so I am in charge of the office   (evil laughing ensues) and would happily make contact with norris mcwerter (or his replacement if he died) and see if there is such a record.
> 
> "The fastest lejog/jogle relay with a team of 50"... I am presuming there will be more than 50 of us cc'ers that would want to get involved... maybe we could have a 2 team race? black jersey v's blue jersey relay?



Over to you, bud... I am good at ideas

totally crap at organisation


----------



## Wigsie (10 Aug 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> Over to you, bud... I am good at ideas
> 
> totally crap at organisation




 organisation is not alwys a strong point of mine either! but we will see I guess. will try and get some info on records etc shortly and will post an update.


----------



## peanut (10 Aug 2009)

what about doing a there and back ?
that way each member does a double and you might get two records for the price of one 

Count me in for a stint in the south west anywhere between Wellington and Burnham on sea.

best probably to use the bikehike map to plot the route . That way you not only break it up into manageable distances you also get a profile and rise of all the hills too

850 ish miles devided by 50 riders is 17 ish miles each .if everyone managed an average of an hour or less we could do it in around 48-50 hours


----------



## Wigsie (10 Aug 2009)

Right, have registerd with GWR and have submitted the concept to them for June/July next year either a single or double end to end challenge. 

They will assess the application and compile some guidelines for the record be set/broken. With the Guidelines we will also receive three 'Schedules' which relate to the supporting evidence and materials we have to submit with the claim before it is approved and CC can become world record holders.

Should I wait before starting a thread on this? can take up to 4 weeks for guidlines etc pack to come through.


----------



## Garz (10 Aug 2009)

Very good wigsie! *applauds*


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

excellent things are in motion .
Imagine, if we do it ,50 CC members will be able to say to their Grandchildren ' I broke the LE to JG record ' yeehaw

Actually thinking about it we could potentially collect 3x records. First to LE-JG 50 rider relay ,then beat that record on the return leg and then record for both ways .

*Should we start a new dedicated thread and ask Shaun if we could have it a sticky ?*


----------



## simon_brooke (11 Aug 2009)

OK, I'm on for any leg in Scotland. We aren't going to get enough 'local' people north of Inverness, so some people are going to have to go up from further south.

Can I suggest those who have time trial bikes use those, for extra speed?

Can I suggest that in addition to those cycling, we need

(1) A static secretariat, responsible for making sure by telephone that the next few riders are awake, on station, and able to ride;
(2) A website updated in real time (e.g. by GeoTwitter) showing where the baton is currently;
(3) An on the road support crew with spare wheels, etc - not necessarily the same crew for the whole distance;
(4) About one 'reserve' rider for every ten stages, able to take over if a designated rider is unable to ride for any reason.

I've organised long distance bicycle relay events in the past; it's amazing how much time gets wasted at hand-overs, particularly when people aren't ready - and we may find we go a lot faster than we expect.


----------



## Moderators (11 Aug 2009)

Do you want this as a new thread then? It can be done if so. What would you like it to be called, Wigsie?


----------



## PaulB (11 Aug 2009)

I'm happy to do the section near me (N or NE Lancashire-Ribble Valley etc, in fact, anything!)


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Moderators said:


> Do you want this as a new thread then? It can be done if so. What would you like it to be called, Wigsie?



would it be possible to just extract the relevant posts from this thread so that it is lucid ?


----------



## magnatom (11 Aug 2009)

I'd be up for this, assuming I would be fast enough!


----------



## ACS (11 Aug 2009)

I would like help in someway. Not sure if I would be a fast enough rider, but could fill a reserve slot, do some background support, make the Tea some one has to after all.

Would it not be prudent to start with the route that way we could all work out where abouts in the project we could fit in?


----------



## aJohnson (11 Aug 2009)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'd be up for this, assuming I would be fast enough!



I don't think speed is going to be an issue at all. I am pretty sure that this has never been attempted before in which case whatever time is set will be a record . Even if it were 3 weeks 

This is going to need some slick organisation by crikey. 

May I suggest that we have a seperate locked sub thread , where the organisers can list all participants and add their ride sections as things start to come together.

It might also be a good idea to have a 'Record Attempt' committee .I would like to volunteer to help with mapping the course route 

Perhaps we could ask Admin if it were possible to have seperate section which only the organisers have access to so that they can pool resources and keep in touch with each other without the information becoming diluted by general posts


----------



## longers (11 Aug 2009)

I fancy a bit of this .


----------



## Ball (11 Aug 2009)

I'm pretty new on here, but I won't be by next June/July, haha, and I'd be so up for this. Count me in if there's space!


----------



## ACS (11 Aug 2009)

Regional coordinators? Non riders to assit crikey on the organisation / admin side of the house?


----------



## bonj2 (11 Aug 2009)

I'd love to do it, but from past experience, I know that a lot of people say they want to do it but actually can't be bothered.

From the previous attempt to organise a relay, the cyclechat jersey relay, it transpires that when it comes down to it all people actually want to do is take pictures of themselves in famous/picturesque locations or at the top of big hills.

But not wanting to be cynical, I'll give this the credit of being enthusiastic to do it until such time as well laid plans fall by the wayside.


----------



## longers (11 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> Perhaps we could ask Admin if it were possible to have seperate section which only the organisers have access to so that they can pool resources and keep in touch with each other without the information becoming diluted by general posts




E-mail?


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

longers said:


> E-mail?



yes thats ok but it will have to be set up so that every organiser receives and sends to evey other organiser which will take some doing. Easier maybe to have a hidden sub section every organiser can access anytime and see all communications.


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> I'd love to do it, but from past experience, I know that a lot of people say they want to do it but actually can't be bothered.



there ya go with them negative vibes again Bonj (Kellys Heros)

You're probably right .  I nominate Bonj for chief motivator and ass kicker


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Aug 2009)

The CycleChat magazine team has done the email route and it didn't work very well, due to complications of server settings. For now perhaps discussion can continue in this thread and if it takes off then perhaps Admin can be asked for a subforum for this.


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> The CycleChat magazine team has done the email route and it didn't work very well, due to complications of server settings. For now perhaps discussion can continue in this thread and if it takes off then perhaps Admin can be asked for a subforum for this.





agreed ............which is precisely why I suggested a hidden sub section Auntie Helen

Remembering how the jersey thread disintegrated into an unweildy mess that took hours to wade through I would recommend the sooner the better frankly.

How's the magazine formatting coming along ?


----------



## Will1985 (11 Aug 2009)

If Wigsie has started the ball rolling, shouldn't the next thing to do be to devise a route? It could take hours of mapmyride/bikely mapping, but it might be helpful for working out waypoints say 10 miles apart, then each rider can be assigned a 10 mile stint, or a block if they feel they can keep the pace. Some legs might be hilly and others at nighttime so that would need to be taken into account before someone volunteered for a particular leg.

I say we keep it all together in this thread until a few things are established. Apart from GWR, shouldn't RTTC be involved too since they are the keepers of all things End to End?


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2009)

I'd like to have a do if poss- there'll be about 30 manchester slots by the looks of it!


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I say we keep it all together in this thread until a few things are established.



thats not a good idea Will .

We already have 4 pages of responses for everyone to wade through .
Its clear that you haven't bothered to read those 4x pages or you will have seen that i have already suggested mapping the route and voluteered to help do it.

Do you see the problem ? 

In another 2x days we are going to have 13+ pages and it is going to be physically impossible for everyone to try and read through every post and keep up to date with what has been suggested and agreed.

You only have to look at the problem we had with a simple 30 mile ride in Somerset recently that grew to 20 odd pages 


We must start organising this thing now or it will become a complete nightmare by tomorrow.

As we are the first two to volunteer to map the route why don't we share it. I have already stated to do Somerset . We will probably need the help of others to do their local sections


----------



## Will1985 (11 Aug 2009)

I read the thread yesterday... just happens that the one thing I forget was one of your sentences.

Btw, I only have one page at the moment - increase the number of posts per page.


----------



## Tynan (11 Aug 2009)

This will take a shoot load of organising, suggest you want two people for every leg as even with the best of intentions people will forget or not make their legs

if the route is vaguely direct, it goes nowhere near London does it?

There's going to be some long old legs in the less populated ares of the CC world


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

re Route mapping.

May I suggest that we use BIKEHIKE to map each of the 50 individual routes. 
http://www.bikehike.co.uk/

The advantages of this are

1. You get an exact profile of where all hills are and accurate altitude 

2. The map is extremely quick to load , simple and uncluttered to use

3. no membership required 

4 There is no advertising and animation to slow down the page loading like MAPMYRIDE has.

5 Access to the routes can be made private or limited 

it takes up to 20+ seconds to load a single page on the Mapmyride site.


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Btw, I only have one page at the moment - increase the number of posts per page.



How is that going to help Will ????

you'll still have exactly the same number of posts tpo wade through won't you .?

you are missing the point here i feel


----------



## Tynan (11 Aug 2009)

'it takes up to 20+ seconds to load a single page on this site . '

does it?

and I apologise for making it clear that I hadn't read all the posts before posting, tsk

with respect to all involved we aren't to be the class of anything better than keen commuters are we? perhaps some club riders here and there?

anything half serious will beat us when they want to so lets obsess too much about pace


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Aug 2009)

Tynan said:


> 'it takes up to 20+ seconds to load a single page on this site . '
> 
> does it?
> 
> ...


We have Bonj - he's fully serious!! 

I'd be interested for anything Manchester-esque. I echo Tynan's point about a large quantity of riders/areas being missed out... would it be worth doing an end-to-end but more of a 3,000 miler (or similar) which winds it's way from end-to-end taking in some of the more densely populated areas?

Just a thought.


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

if you think a 850 mile ride would take some organising how much do you think it would take to organise a random 3000 mile route ?

*You cannot be serious*( McEnro voice) 

As you say Tynan we don't need to worry about speed because as far as I know it has never been done before so we will set the record to beat no matter what time we set.We can be as slow as we like.

Can't think how anyone could organise a similar ride easily but we had better stop arguing amongst ourselves and changing the original concept etc and start doing something constructive before some other forum has the same idea and gets there before us.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> if you think a 850 mile ride would take some organising how much do you think it would take to organise a random 3000 mile route ?


'Tis a very fair point - ignore me.


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> 'Tis a very fair point - ignore me.



Can't ignore you sh4rkybloke  you are doing one of the hilly sections lol.

Riteden all youse wot volunteered to do said hilly bits...... take one step forward.
Oi! ...where you goin sh4rky


----------



## HJ (11 Aug 2009)

Interesting idea, I would up for helping...


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Aug 2009)

I'd be very happy to do 10 or 15 mile section in rural Northumberland... pick up baton in Ponteland from someone arriving from Gateshead and pass on to someone near Morpeth?


----------



## PaulB (11 Aug 2009)

Can I just re-iterate that I would be very keen to participate in this? Thank you.


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Aug 2009)

I'd be very interested in doing a stint in the East Devon area 

simon


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

ok peeps I have completed a preliminary 6x 18 mile sections of the entire route about 1/7th of the total distance.

It is the A38 road from Uffculme in Devon to Gloucester in North Somerset.

I have drawn it on 6x seperate maps in Bikehike.and if you put the following numbers into the search box you can see each section of the route.
if you also select 'Show elevation data' you will see how hilly each section is and exactly where on the route each hill occurs , how high you climb and the distance of the hill.

Click on any part of the profile and it will also show you where on the main map that part of the hill occurs.

I would like to do the Creech castle Taunton to East Brent section which is map 15326.

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15325
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15326
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15327
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15329
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15331
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15332


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I'd be very interested in doing a stint in the East Devon area
> 
> simon



what about the Uffculme to Taunton stretch on the A38 ? bikehike map number 15325 its a bit hilly mind


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Aug 2009)

Hi Peanut ... im struggling to see the different sections on the map ? 

I live not far from Uffculme (Dunkeswell) and from uffculme to Taunton would be do-able for me and if you go from Uffculme up through to Hemyock and then climb out of Hemyock up towards Wellington Monumont you only really have one big (killer) of a hill and then its either flat (across the top) and then a lovely downhill into Corfe

But i'l persist with trying to log the route No's into the mapping site 

Simon


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

yes that hill is a killer all right.
I hope the map numbers work .
Mmm not working ok I think I have to give the links in full.
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15325

try that...

yep that works


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Aug 2009)

I can see your route now peanut 

is it going to be Le-Jog or Jog-Le ? and i assume that all of the different county co-ordinators will have to tally up the routes so that the entry and exit of the countys tally up ?

But i would definately be up for that Uffculme to Taunton leg which ever way around it is done 

Simon


----------



## longers (11 Aug 2009)

PaulB said:


> Can I just re-iterate that I would be very keen to participate in this? Thank you.



Same here. 

I reckon there will be plenty of riders from round here so would be willing to travel anywhere North from Oldham. 
I'm also willing to put a good long stint if need be, at night no problem etc etc.


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I can see your route now peanut
> 
> is it going to be Le-Jog or Jog-Le ? and i assume that all of the different county co-ordinators will have to tally up the routes so that the entry and exit of the countys tally up ?
> 
> ...



nothing has been decided yet . I assume LEJOG but nothing decided.
Can you see the uffculme Taunton map now?

County co-ordinators sounds like an excellent idea to me. 

Re the length of the sections it doesn't really matter as long as each rider touches or 'passes on' to the next rider somewhere and it is continuous.

I would imagine the best way to do it is to have a 500 metre section near each handover so the next rider can start off and be rolling when the previous rider passes off to him . A rolling relay


----------



## ferret fur (11 Aug 2009)

To make it easier. Could we not use an existing route? I'm sure the CTC have produced some which could be used with permission?


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

ferret fur said:


> To make it easier. Could we not use an existing route? I'm sure the CTC have produced some which could be used with permission?



this is the standard LEJOG route that we are using but the whole route needs to be broken down into approx 18 mile sections .

There is only the A38 in the South West. The LEJOG route is the shortest possible practical route .
Are you volunteering to map a few sections in your area ? you could use the route map Romero and Cracknel used and transfer it in 18 mile sections to Bikehike as I have just done.
We need all the help we can get .


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> I would imagine the best way to do it is to have a 500 metre section near each handover so the next rider can start off and be rolling when the previous rider passes off to him . A rolling relay



I would be handing over to you ... so as long as you dont do your 500 metre rolling start to quickly or i could be playing catch up on your 18 mile stint 

I've got a week off work next week so i might even have a ride from Tiverton up to Taunton and see what the route is like 

Simon


----------



## peanut (11 Aug 2009)

Not sure what that Beambridge hill is like coming your way but its a right stinker going the other way from Wellington. I did a ride from West Buckland to Williton a few weeks back and that hill nearly killed me what with the gale force head wind as well. phew.

I've got a right bitch at Addlestone just out of Taunton which is like a cliff  otherwise mine is pretty flat the rest of the way.


----------



## Wigsie (12 Aug 2009)

Sorry all, left laptop at work monday afternoon and was out all yesterday. Regional co ordinators is an awesome idea and May I volunteer Peanut for the south west co-ordinator position? for the stella work he has done so far... nice one.

There are some cracking idea's on here and I do think we need an area of the forum that the organisers can talk uninterupted. Whilst lodging the attempt with the GWR I found no record of a similar attempt so we would be setting rather than trying to break a record. Speed for me isn't really the point, this forum is for everyone and the relay should also be for everyone, speedfreaks, serious and unserious commuters with mudguards alike. We will undoubtably have area's like manchester where we have too many cyclists for the region so some may have to travel a bit or we may have to draw names for the routes. and likwise, those in the south east may have to travel to get involved.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Aug 2009)

I assume that if there are areas where more than 1 person is available then groups could ride together to do that part... no reason to draw names for the "honour", is there?


----------



## Wigsie (12 Aug 2009)

Well not really I guess, but there will need to be one person that is officially listed and carries the baton/relay item. I am sure the likes of Arallsopp, Aperitif and Andy ILB's and many others may well ride a few sections following a number of handovers.

I did also speculate that there could be two teams depending on coverage and popularity.


----------



## bonj2 (12 Aug 2009)

if anybody wants me to plot the welsh section of the route i'm more than happy to  he hee hee


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Aug 2009)

I'll have a go Wigsie if it strays anywhere near my neck of the woods.


----------



## peanut (12 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Regional co ordinators is an awesome idea and May I volunteer Peanut for the south west co-ordinator position? for the stella work he has done so far... nice one.
> 
> .



Thanks Wigsie, happy to be Regional co-ordinator for the SW . I expect I'll need lots of help and fortunately I know several victims ...ahem I mean volunteers who I'm sure will share the load with me.

later today I'll put the 6x Somerset routes up on photobucket so everyone can see them. When we get a seperate sub section we can ask for them to be transferred to the route thread.

I have guessed at approx 18 miles ie 900 /50 riders for a starting point but of course this could change and there may be some hilly or poorly covered sections where riders will need to do less or more miles

I love the idea of passing over a CC jersey but I must confess to being rather concerned that it could be potentially dangerous on a rolling relay given the terrain,light conditions and varied riding skills.


----------



## Ball (12 Aug 2009)

How do you intend to finalise the quota of riders and who they will be? I suppose it won't be possible until the route has been fully mapped out into all of its subsections, then we will know how many there are and therefore how many riders/support riders are needed. 

Once that is done, do you think some sort of formal-but-not-so-formal application process could be set up, whereby everyone who wants to take part emails their details, locations, etc to one given address for someone to produce a roster? I'd be more than happy to do this. Or indeed if anyone can think of a better way of doing it then that's fine.


----------



## Spinney (12 Aug 2009)

Hi All
I'm not fast, but would like to join in (North Lancs/Cumbria, if the route goes anywhere near me!) - depending on the dates!

Some thoughts, after reading this thread:

If there are more riders interested than legs, there could be groups riding, or you could do shorter legs (and so more of them)?

Timing - the further into the ride you get, the longer the timing 'window' for the riders to be at their rendezvous points. Would it be a good idea, once riders have been allocated to legs, to ask them to time themselves over their leg to get a better idea of times for later legs.

I like the idea of passing on a 'message in a bottle'! I know that in theory riders would just have to touch, but passing on an actual object - possibly containing something significant - sounds more news-worthy to me!

Route - are you doing the CTC 'A-road' route - faster but less scenic?


----------



## peanut (12 Aug 2009)

its difficult at this early stage to guess how many riders will be needed or of course how many will actually turn up and actually do their stint on the day/night.
I believe Wigsie initially postulated 50 sections or riders which if we allow approx 900 miles / 50 riders would be roughly 18 miles each rider.

There is no reason why two or even several riders couldn't share a section. It could be a big advantage if say the designated rider has a puncture or malfunction ,accident or gets the runs suddenly 

Good idea Ball to start a register. Why not make a post on this thread and gather together everyones names that have volunteered so far .
later as the route takes shape you can start seperating riders to various sections . That is of course if this meets with the Organisers approval


----------



## paddy01 (12 Aug 2009)

Another SW candidate here. Based near Exeter and happy to do anything up to a 50 mile leg (assuming pace is of no importance  ).

Cheers

Paddy


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Aug 2009)

One of the quickest ways to balls up an organised event is to have to many organisers !

Last night Peanut and i threw up the idea of county co-ordinators which has been turned into regional co-ordinators so im guessing that the co-ordinators will have a bigger area to cover ie south west instead of the 4 seperate countys which is a good thing as the stint that i volounteered for starts in Devon and ends in Somerset, so from that would'nt it be a good idea for the regional co-ordinators to organise their own set region and then be answerable to the main event co-ordinator otherwise things will get complicated if we all start talking to different people ? 

simon


----------



## bonj2 (12 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> *There is no reason why two or even several riders couldn't share a section. *It could be a big advantage if say the designated rider has a puncture or malfunction ,accident or gets the runs suddenly



I would think that would be better tbh...


----------



## longers (12 Aug 2009)

Sounds sensible JakesDad.

Who is the main event co-ordinator? Has it been decided?


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Aug 2009)

longers said:


> Sounds sensible JakesDad.
> 
> Who is the main event co-ordinator? Has it been decided?



Nothing decided yet as far as i know ? the original idea came from Will 1985 and i believe that Wigsie is doing alot of research into the record attempt 

Just to be clear though ... i was'nt putting my hand up for an organisational role i'm more than happy to do a stint as a rider 

Simon


----------



## Ball (12 Aug 2009)

Good idea Peanut. OK I've compiled a list of everyone who has volunteered so far, and where possible, their desired location. If I've missed anyone out or posted incorrect info, shout out. Here it is:

Will1985 
I am Spartacus 
nigelmorris 
Garz 
515mm - South West/Midlands
Wigsie
Peanut - SW - Somerset
Simon brooke - Scotland
Sh4rky Bloke - Manchester
Paul B - N/NE Lancashire
Magnatom
Satan's budgie
aJohnson
Longers - North of Oldham
Ball - SW/Midlands
Bonj
Auntie Helen
dan bo - Manchester
Tynan
HJ
Archie_tect - Northumberland
JakesDad - East Devon
ferret fur
threebikesmcginty
Spinney - North Lancashire/Cumbria
summerdays
ajb
colly
montage
paddy01

That's a list, so far, of 30 people. Excuse the very tall post.


----------



## magnatom (12 Aug 2009)

This might sound crazy, but is it worth setting a date for this fairly soon (I don't mean do the relay soon!). By that I mean if a date is set far enough in advance it would be easier for people to keep the date clear. 

When are we talking about doing this? This year or early next year? If this year peoples diaries might be filling up already and we will be heading into the colder weather (more riding in the dark as well). If next year, would it be better to wait until the spring etc?

Just thought I would add some thoughts...


----------



## bonj2 (12 Aug 2009)

may next year?


----------



## ACS (12 Aug 2009)

late may bank holiday?


----------



## Ball (12 Aug 2009)

suits me!


----------



## peanut (12 Aug 2009)

Ball said:


> Good idea Peanut. OK I've compiled a list of everyone who has volunteered so far, .



Excellent job Ball m'lad.

Wow ! 30 riders already 
now we're cooking


----------



## snorri (12 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> That's not a bad idea, but who's going to be the one to mention this to snorri?



You've just done it.
It gives me a warm feeling to have been considered at such an early stage in the planning, thank you.B)


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2009)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Spinney (12 Aug 2009)

I'm usually on holiday on the late May bank hol - but it is usually in Scotland, so something could be arranged!


----------



## simon_brooke (12 Aug 2009)

satans budgie said:


> late may bank holiday?



Sounds good. I'd certainly be clear. If my calendar is correct that's the weekend 29th-31st May, and I've pencilled it in.


----------



## boydj (12 Aug 2009)

I'm up for taking part in this with a leg somewhere in Scotland. Late May sounds like a good date - the snow should have melted by then.


----------



## PaulB (12 Aug 2009)

As long as it's after the football season has finished and it's before late July, I'm happy so late May bank holiday suits me right down to the ground. But then again, so would almost any day in June and the first two weeks in July.


----------



## Wigsie (12 Aug 2009)

*GWR Update*

Just got this email:

CLAIM ID: ******
MEMBERSHIP ID: ******

THIS IS ONLY FOR YOUR REFERENCE

Dear Mr Neil T******, 

We are glad to inform you that your record application has been transferred to our internal system.

You do not need to do anything at this stage. 

We will process your claim and to give you an answer in 4 weeks. At Guinness World Records, we take great care to evaluate every claim we receive. Before we accept or reject a new record proposal, we always carry out claim-specific research, which may require the expertise of external consultants.

In the attached document called General Information on Record Breaking, you will find an overview of the record breaking process.

PLEASE DO NOT SEND ANYTHING FURTHER AT THIS POINT.

Once we have considered your record suggestion, we will contact you with our decision. In case of success, we will send to you the current world record, the guidelines you must follow and details of the evidence you must compile.

If your claim is urgent and you need an immediate answer, you can use Fast Track which ensures that your record application is considered by our expert team in just 3 working days. To upgrade to Fast Track please log on www.guinnessworldrecords.com, select the claim number ******* and click on 'Upgrade to Fast Track'.

Finally please do not reply to this email, if you wish to contact us, please log in on www.guinnessworldrecords.com, select the claim ID *******, and click on 'Make an Enquiry', we will reply within 3-5 days.

Thank you for contacting Guinness World Records.

Best regards

Records Management Team
Guinness World Records


----------



## ACS (12 Aug 2009)

Could we have some indication of the intended route please? From the SW thats a given but onwards from there east or west coast.......


----------



## Wigsie (12 Aug 2009)

This is the route cracknell/romero attempted... should give you a vague idea of route.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl...2463924814795169379.00046ffd18e57eb8ace45&z=5


----------



## ferret fur (12 Aug 2009)

Rather than a bank holiday, when some people are likely to be away. I was going to suggest the first weekend in June. Although ultimately I agree magnatom that we should set a date early, whatever that date is. 

It would also be lighter for lomger in June FWIW


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2009)

Not having read the whole post for which I apologise, there is fro sure an 8 man relay record as my son was in the Lincoln Wheeler team in about 1996 he still has the certificate. We took it off the RAF and they took it back again sometime later. We were sponsored by Powergen and it took one hell of a lot of organising. I cannot remember the time, however I remember they had a head wind until Scotland and that is also about where they got in front of the RAF record. 

One of the problems we had was we had to go at a certain time even though the weather was wrong, as guys had to get back to work at the end of the week etc. We left LE at 01.00 on a Monday morning, if I get a chance I will find out the time we did it in.


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Aug 2009)

Screenman ... im not doubting what your saying and there seems to be alot of conflicting storys on the net about who's done what as to relay teams for Le-Jog ? the last holder claims that Vauxhall Motors have the world record for it at 78 hours etc etc 

But i found this post on the CTC forum from the Le-Jog association

*Re: LEJOG Team relay
by Mercman1941 » Fri Jun 26, 2009 1:05 pm 

Hi Emma
I am the route advisor for the Lands End John o' Groats Association, as such I have access to almost all the records for end to ending. The mens world record is held by Gethin Butler set in September 2001 of 1 day 20 hours 4 minutes 19 seconds. the female record is held by Lynne Taylor who set the time of 2 days 4 hours 45 minutes 11 seconds October 2002. The tandem record is held by Andy Wilkinson and Lynne Taylor set in 2000 of 51 hours 19 minutes 23 seconds. I have no record of a relay world record, however, GWR have now opened a section for end to enders travelling under thier own power, the only exception being electric powered wheelchairs.
The shortest route I have on record is 837 miles, if you require any further information please feel free to contact me at jack_adams41@msn.com
Regards
Jack*

Simon


----------



## peanut (12 Aug 2009)

Ok I looked at some possible routes to Uffculme from Bodmin and the 2x 18 mile stints before Uffculme are both hilly ones .

There is a more direct route from Crediton but it would involve a 900 foot climb  Unless you are a masochist I would suggest it would be easier and possibly faster to follow the valley river bed instead .


www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15548
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15547

don't forget to select the 'show elevation' option to see the hilly bits.

Note: there may well be a better route along the A30 from Bodmin which follows Cracknells route but it could be too dangerous especially for stopping and changovers . its the main road to Cornwall and fast and dangerous


----------



## jimboalee (13 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> Ok I looked at some possible routes to Uffculme from Bodmin and the 2x 18 mile stints before Uffculme are both hilly ones .
> 
> There is a more direct route from Crediton but it would involve a 900 foot climb  Unless you are a masochist I would suggest it would be easier and possibly faster to follow the valley river bed instead .
> 
> ...



I did A30, Oakhampton, Bow, Crediton, Tiverton, Wellington on the first day of my E2E.

The draft off the trucks up the A30 was a blessing in disguise.


I'm in for the Worcester - Kidderminster leg,,, On my British Eagle Tulsa from ASDA.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Aug 2009)

Looking at the LEJGO route map I'm miles away from the shortest route... but does it have to follow the west side up Shap? ...will depend on the level of the Lancastrian/ Cumbrian support...

Don't forget all the enthusiastic supporters on the Derbyshire/ Yorkshire/ Durham/ Northumberland side if you need us! 'The Coast and Castles' route is much more scenic anyway!


----------



## peanut (13 Aug 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I did A30, Oakhampton, Bow, Crediton, Tiverton, Wellington on the first day of my E2E.
> 
> .


yes that is the most direct route Jimbo but as I pointed out in my post you quoted. If you had continued past Crediton for 4 miles to Cowley and then gone up the river valley to Tiverton you would have saved yourself 900 feet of unecessary climbing 

I've only done some preliminary routes as far as Gloucester .Your section is a couple further on.

How about looking at the route in the Worcs section Jimbo and see if you can find a suitable route away from busy main roads and town centres and avoiding big hills where possible .


----------



## Baggy (13 Aug 2009)

Chufy and I would be up for a bit around Exeter/West Devon/etc


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Aug 2009)

Baggy said:


> *Chufy and I would be up for a bit* around Exeter/West Devon/etc


Did we really need to know that?

Aaah, I see... as you were.


----------



## Chuffy (13 Aug 2009)

It's Baggy here, I've snuck on whilst Chuffy is in the garden...


Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Did we really need to know that?
> 
> Aaah, I see... as you were.


I _knew_ I should have edited that...



peanut said:


> If you had continued past Crediton for 4 miles to Cowley and then gone up the river valley to Tiverton you would have saved yourself 900 feet of unecessary climbing


That climb is known locally as Col du Tiverton. It does go on a bit and the descent on the Tiverton side can be a bit hairy, but the view from the top is stunning.


----------



## peanut (13 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> It's Baggy here, I've snuck on whilst Chuffy is in the garden...
> 
> I _knew_ I should have edited that...
> 
> ...



now see here baggy ...there won't be any time for tea and cream cakes at Tiverton you know.


----------



## Chuffy (13 Aug 2009)

There's _always_ time for tea and cake.


----------



## Speck (13 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> now see here baggy ...there won't be any time for tea and cream cakes at Tiverton you know.



Or bacon Butties


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2009)

In reply to Jakes dad, I have just checked with the Lincoln Wheelers organiser. The Lincoln Wheelers took the relay record which was verified by the Guiness Book Of records with a time of 39 hrs 10 min and 39 seconds on the 26th and 27th of June 1995. I believe the RAF took it back somewhere around 1999/2000. 

I hope this helps with your plans, I can have a chat with the organiser and ask he he wants to give any advice or guidance to your attempt if you want.


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Aug 2009)

screenman said:


> In reply to Jakes dad, I have just checked with the Lincoln Wheelers organiser. The Lincoln Wheelers took the relay record which was verified by the Guiness Book Of records with a time of 39 hrs 10 min and 39 seconds on the 26th and 27th of June 1995. I believe the RAF took it back somewhere around 1999/2000.



Thanks Screenman 

so over 850 miles you would need to have an average speed of 22mph or over to beat this record ?

maybe we shold move this thread into the racing section 

simon


----------



## Garz (13 Aug 2009)

Well firstly we need to hear what GWR say, then take a look at how the RAF done it along with _their_ route.


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2009)

When we did the record we had 3 vehicles. One was a large 6 berth camper one a 12 seater minibus and the other an estate/lead car. I think possible we might have had another car, but it was a long time ago.

The idea being the camper went down the road with 4 riders in and a couple of drivers, this then gave those riders a chance of rest. The lead car and the minibus were the one's that carried the batton so to speak. 1 rider on the road doing a 1 hour stint, lead car in front, minibus with 3 riders, bikes etc. following. As you get close to the hour the minibus leapfrogs the rider and the next rider is out warming up until the rider on the road arrives. After all 4 riders have done a stint they will be or should be up with the camper for a full change over. This is then repeated, riders not riding can and do help with driving but whilst in the camper should rest as much as possible. I think if I remember correctly we had 8 riders and about 7 helpers/drivers. It is suprising how expensive it was too organise etc, but certainly worth the experience.

I would imagine the RAF did it much the same way. This was done pre Satnav and with very poor mobile reception in certain parts of the country.


----------



## peanut (13 Aug 2009)

thanks screenman thats starting to give us an insight into the amount of organising and cost that is going to be needed . 
Sounds like a nice slick operation . Unfortunately I'm not sure that we would be able to use that template for our logistics , unless each regional minibus can return all the riders to their respective areas or start points after the ride has passed through their section. 

If a minibus held 5x riders and their bikes and the 6th rider started from the first point in their section then each section could provide support for approx 108 miles (6x18) 
Might manage with 8x regions ie 8x108 =864 miles


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Aug 2009)

I would'nt of thought we would need mini buses as the riders will only be cycling about 18 miles from their designated start point so once we have completed our stint most will probably be either collected at the handover point or take a leisurely ride back to their vehicle at their start point or ride home ?

simon


----------



## peanut (13 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I would'nt of thought we would need mini buses as the riders will only be cycling about 18 miles from their designated start point so once we have completed our stint most will probably be either collected at the handover point or take a leisurely ride back to their vehicle at their start point or ride home ?
> 
> simon



It would be expensive but the problem is that it only takes one single rider not to be where he is supposed to be for a changeover and the whole thing collapses into chaos.Especially in areas with no mobile signal

There is a big advantage to dropping each rider off with their bike a couple of miles in front of the previous rider. Warm and dry and rested with little waiting time

It guarantees each rider will be there at the right place at the right time without hours of waiting around in the cold and possibly wet dark night.


----------



## Garz (13 Aug 2009)

Im supporting JD view on this, the point being that as we have so many people (compared to one cycling club) and situated accross the country we dont have the expense of the mini-bus' etc.

There maybe a need for one large car with a spare man and spare bike or two for supporting the places where something happens or a cyclist no-show. So if say one rider misses his spot the person in the car takes over for the 18-mile leg, and can do this a few times if we are unlucky. Thats my 2p on the idea..


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2009)

We had a cheque from Powergen for about £2,000 plus most of us paid our own way etc. so the money soon mounts up. I would have though the total cost of us getting the record was about £4,000. It is very precise and difficult to go for a speed record, I would have thought the most people in relay record would go down easier.

As well as the riders doing the 1hour stint each we also planned to each riders strenghts, some climbed faster etc. so we used them in the hilly bits.


----------



## peanut (13 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Im supporting JD view on this, the point being that as we have so many people (compared to one cycling club) and situated accross the country we dont have the expense of the mini-bus' etc.
> 
> There maybe a need for one large car with a spare man and spare bike or two for supporting the places where something happens or a cyclist no-show. So if say one rider misses his spot the person in the car takes over for the 18-mile leg, and can do this a few times if we are unlucky. Thats my 2p on the idea..



I'm sure that we could probably manage fine with a couple of cars rather than a van .Nothing has been decided yet.

Lets wait and see what the people that are actually going to have all the work to do organising all this decide is necessary . Bit early to start critisising at this stage. its a bit wearing for those who are actually doing something constructive


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> Bit early to start critisising at this stage. its a bit wearing for those who are actually doing something constructive



I'd lay money that Garz is'nt critisizing here Peanut ... just discussing and debating the ideas that are getting thrown up 

Here is a simple scenario that could work right up through the country , i'l take the 2 stints that Paddy and i have volounteered for as a for instance 

The stints are 

Crediton to Uffculme (Paddy)
Uffculme to Taunton (Me)

Me and Paddy (good job im not called Murphy) both drive to Uffculme and meet up, i then drive Paddy (and bike) to crediton and head back to Uffculme (in car) i now know that Paddy is where he should be and on route and Paddy knows that i am where i should be and Waiting for the Baton 

Paddy could then act as my back up vehicle/emergency rider (should something go tits up) from Uffculme to Taunton and once i hand over at Taunton we can both head back to Uffculme to collect my vehicle ?

Simon


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2009)

Who is actually the chairman behind the organising commitee?


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Aug 2009)

screenman said:


> Who is actually the chairman behind the organising commitee?



Names have been put forward but i dont think anything has been finalised yet ?

Will & Wigsie are the main men i think ... no commitee yet though 

Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Aug 2009)

I've just seen the flaw in my above plan 

Paddy wont have a back up vehicle/emergency rider ... Doh 

Simon


----------



## Garz (13 Aug 2009)

Yes, im not criticising peanut.. if you thought i was then we need to demobilise forums and stop communicating. I know text is hard to get emotion or tone from but lets focus and not get distracted with comments like that.

As JD has tried reconstructing an example it is completely possible to do with less expense it just needs tweaking! 

* Just to clarify this is not criticism *


----------



## Garz (13 Aug 2009)

The first leg(s) can always have more than one rider, just for the purpose of number of legs done by different individuals you take turns where possible. The backup is you have more people cycling the legs until the support car can get involved.


----------



## paddy01 (13 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I've just seen the flaw in my above plan
> 
> Paddy wont have a back up vehicle/emergency rider ... Doh
> 
> Simon



Personally, given the short distances involved, I don't honestly see the need for a full on setup for support vehicles.

Maybe 1 vehicle per 75 to 100 miles, parked up at a mid-point with extra spares and more elaborate tools onboard.

At each handover the rider setting off checks in with the vehicle giving an eta based on their own knowledge of their abilities. If it gets to eta +50% and no news from the current rider then the 'pool car' so to speak, sets off to drive the route and meet up with them. The pool car could also be carrying spare rider / bike.

Most riders would / should be capable of being fairly self sufficient in terms of dealing with punctures or minor gear failure over legs of 18 miles and if there's a catastrophic failure or injury then the pool car is never going to be more than 30 or so minutes away.

Of course all the above assumes there wouldn't be a time based record attempt being made, for that you need a much more elaborate setup.

Just some thoughts as I was ruminating on my ride tonight, whilst towing my brother 4 miles up hill and down dale back to town after his freewheel / cassette collapsed


----------



## peanut (13 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I've just seen the flaw in my above plan
> 
> Paddy wont have a back up vehicle/emergency rider ... Doh
> 
> Simon



what about the other four riders for your section ? will they also have 4x cars ? 

That would make 6x cars for 6x riders per 100 mile section.
How is the regional organiser going to keep track of that lot by mobile as the event progresses ? 
We have then got to find somewhere convenient to park all these cars off the road where they are safe legal and not blocking access etc .

I think we are going to need to look at the whole organisation thing very carefully. it is not enough to just think of a solution we need to also think of all the ways our plan can fail and have contingency arrangements in place for that too.

I suspect once we have thrashed out a suitable plan for a given region it will form the basis for all other regions


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> As JD has tried reconstructing an example it is completely possible to do with less expense it just needs *tweaking!*
> 
> * Just to clarify this is not criticism *



That's it .. Im off to bed


----------



## peanut (13 Aug 2009)

paddy01 said:


> Personally, given the short distances involved, I don't honestly see the need for a full on setup for support vehicles.
> 
> Maybe 1 vehicle per 75 to 100 miles, parked up at a mid-point with extra spares and more elaborate tools onboard.



Assuming that each section has mobile phone coverage (which many do not in Devon and Somerset)and a stranded or injured cyclist phones the support vehicle how long would it take to drive maybe 30+ miles from the half way point to the stranded cyclist ?30x minutes 45 ? 

I think there are many very good reasons why support vehicles always follow the rider closely.

The support vehicle needs to be in constant visual contact with each rider.They can form a safe protective zone behind the rider and can carry a warning sign for other vehicles. They can offer immediate support or an immediate replacement rider and bike.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2009)

Has insurance been disussed? Organised rides normally need this in place I believe.


----------



## LeeW (14 Aug 2009)

Looks intresting. Any idea what would be used as the "batton item", idealy should be small enough to fit in a back pocket, be able to contain a GPS/GPRS tracking device for live tracking and be robust as it could get dropped during a bad changeover.

I'd consider doing a leg in the middle of the route, perhaps near manchester or lancaster. I'd perfair a flatter or mostly downhill section as I would be riding the Quest (weight=74lbs), or if the conditions and roads are sutible I may use a streamliner which would enable to do a flat 18 mile leg in under 30 mins. maybe down the A6?

Will the legs be exactly the same distance each? It would prob be better to vary the leg distance so that the changeovers are at sutible places like where there are lay-bys and not in the middle on a fast motorway-like A road.


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

paddy01 said:


> Personally, given the short distances involved, I don't honestly see the need for a full on setup for support vehicles.
> 
> Maybe 1 vehicle per 75 to 100 miles, parked up at a mid-point with extra spares and more elaborate tools onboard.
> 
> ...



I agree with this... we are not the RAF or a small cycle club so raising sponsorship has not really crossed my mind and may be tricky to aquire(TBH I would rather they donate money to a charity). As previously discussed I would invisage there being 5 area organisers, each organiser should have driven their section (180 miles ish) once and will be able to identify change over spots.

Each area organiser should have their own support vehicle and possibly another vehicle that floats along the route and can collect/deliver riders in those hard to reach places (or if needed to drop off a sub rider). This way each vehicle is on the road for 10 hours max. There is no reason why a driver can't be one of the riders providing they have another rider insured to drive the vehicle and are prepared for the take over.

An alternative option is support riders... Many regions will have a good mix of experienced roadies, hardened commuters and beginners. For those riders that want to be involved but are not confident enough to fix chains, punctures etc relatively quickly should talk to the area organiser who could ensure an experienced, fit and willing cyclist is doing the stage before so they can hand over and then ride the next stage with the less experienced rider. It would mean they would do 36 miles (plus maybe the pootle back) but that should be relatively easy for some of us.

A GPS tracker in a bottle/baton would be a great idea so we can monitor the progress... where's Magnatom when you need that little scottish technology addict?


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> As previously discussed I would invisage there being 5 area organisers, each organiser should have driven their section (180 miles ish) once and will be able to identify change over spots.



I think 180 miles is rather a long distance for regional organisers to be responsible for .
Thats responsibility for 10x riders and a 360+ mile drive minimum . Given the slow speed thats too much for one individual imo.

I think that I would prefer to see the route broken up into 108 mile sections ie 6x riders doing roughly 18 mile rides each.

This would still mean a minimum of 216 miles for the organiser to drive ,108 of which at a snails pace possibly all in darkness .


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> I think 180 miles is rather a long distance for regional organisers to be responsible for .
> Thats responsibility for 10x riders and a 360+ mile drive minimum . Given the slow speed thats too much for one individual imo.
> 
> I think that I would prefer to see the route broken up into 108 mile sections ie 6x riders doing roughly 18 mile rides each.
> ...



Ok, makes sense, see... maybe peanut should be el capitan of the south west AND general overlord?


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Ok, makes sense, see... maybe peanut should be el capitan of the south west AND general overlord?




NOoooooooooooooooooooo


I just thought the prospect of having to drive 100's of miles at 12mph terrifying 

This sort of thing is a pretty thankless task to be honest.

The problem with organising anything on a forum I find, is that very few people want to contribute any real work or effort to helping . Lots of people like to offer their negative suggestions and scoff or argue or find fault with what you've achieved but when you ask for them to spend a bit of their time helping ? they melt away to another thread.B)

Eventually you usually end up with 2-3 people who do all the work, incur all the costs, and a few others who are happy to ride if someone else does all the organising for them and all they have to do is turn up and ride.

I welcome constructive critism provided those offering it are prepared to roll their sleevs up and pitch in

I realised last night that being a regional organiser and support driver is almost certainly going to mean I don't even get the chance to ride for the record myself!...


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2009)

I hope my posts did not come across as negative, they were certainly not meant to. I was just trying to contribute without wanting to become overly involved. Been there done that and got the Tshirt spring to mind. I was trying to give you some insight into how we did it, I will refrain from any more contribution for fear of sounding negative.


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

no not at all. Just ignore me I was just having a rant .

your suggestion is a very valid one that had'nt seemed to have occured to anyone yet.
If insurance becomes necessary I should think this event will founder at the first real hurdle. 

Maybe the only way this will happen is if it stays unofficial and adhoc


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> no not at all. Just ignore me I was just having a rant .
> 
> your suggestion is a very valid one that had'nt seemed to have occured to anyone yet.
> If insurance becomes necessary I should think this event will founder at the first real hurdle.
> ...



+1 all your contributions have been valid and only seem negative as the tell us just how much work would be involved if we were to try and beat a record rather that simply just set one.

I guess insurance, distance riders/support vehicles etc are all really just chit chat untill we hear back from GWR. If we get a negative from them... or a time of 30 hours to beat then i would be inclined to keep it unofficial. 

So have we got any regional organisers other than peanut? is it time for an announcement in another part of the forum to broaden the audience?


----------



## Garz (14 Aug 2009)

Wigsie can you post organisers for specific regions so that others can see what regions are needed, like in a list?


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

Bear with me as I am not 100% on all regions so some may need shortening and others lengthening depending on populations (available riders) and the landscape. I have based on the Romero/Cracknell route but I would suggest something along the lines of:

South 1 - Lands End - Exeter = 
South 2 - Exeter - Thornbury = Peanut
South 3 - Thornbury - Wolverhampton = 

Mid 1 - Wolverhampton - Warrington = 
Mid 2 - Warrington - Lancaster = 
Mid 3 - Lancaster - Carlisle = 

North 1 - Carlisle - Biggar/West Linton =
North 2 - Biggar/West Linton - Pitlochry = 
North 3 - Pitlochry - Inverness =

Glory run - Inverness - John O' Groats =

10 Regions 65-100 mile stretches... any volunteers for organisers? Feel free to copy and paste the region lists and add your name!


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> I realised last night that being a regional organiser and support driver is almost certainly going to mean I don't even get the chance to ride for the record myself!...



I think the organisers should ride, perhaps doing the last stint of their region. So organisers should be able to do basic repairs and/or ensure they have a support rider with them. That way 5 miles or so from the end of the second to last riders section they can drive on ahead and park car/get ready at handover point, they then ride the last section, handover to the next region and pootle back to their car. How does that sound?


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Wigsie can you post organisers for specific regions so that others can see what regions are needed, like in a list?



oops

http://www.pewseys.eclipse.co.uk/route_files/LEJIOG ROUTE1.jpg


here is a LEJOG route with mileages. If you use this as a rough guide and break the route into about 8x stages you won't be far off .


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

^^^ Where is it?


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Bear with me as I am not 100% on all regions so some may need shortening and others lengthening depending on populations (available riders) and the landscape. I have based on the Romero/Cracknell route but I would suggest something along the lines of:
> 
> South 1 - Lands End - Exeter = Peanut
> South 2 - Exeter - Thornbury =
> ...



Wigsie I'm doing the Devon/Somerset bit not Cornwall. That would be 200+ miles away too far to travel for me realistically.I live 20 miles from Taunton
I have mapped out the 6x sections I'm volunteering to organise ,the maps are on the thread.

I have also mapped out a further 2x sections of someone elses route in Devon .


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

OK sorry, you see..... another reason i shouldn't be overlord.. already forgotten you have done that. 

Do you want to copy/paste and amend the south 1,2 and 3 start/finish points on the list?


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Is anyone prepared to map the first 108 miles from Lands End to Crediton using bikehike ?

I think it needs someone else who is prepared to map out the first 108 miles from Lands End before we can start to break the route up and appoint section organisers.


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> Is anyone prepared to map the first 108 miles from Lands End to Crediton using bikehike ?
> 
> I think it needs someone else who is prepared to map out the first 108 miles from Lands End before we can start to break the route up and appoint section organisers.



You may be right, but we need approximate towns etc so they know roughly where the region will start and finish before they volunteer.. They can then map the routes precisely and start/finish points can be determined between regional organisers.


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

as you have already posted a list Wigsie its probably less confusing if you amend your list or no-one will know what is correct.

I think it is imperative that someone gets there finger out of a dark place and maps out the first 108 miles from Lands End .
Until we know where the first section ends we cannot join my section to it and continue from Gloucester.Then we can split the ride into sections and invite volunteers to organise.


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> as you have already posted a list Wigsie its probably less confusing if you amend your list or no-one will know what is correct.
> 
> *I think it is imperative that someone gets there finger out of a dark place and maps out the first 108 miles from Lands End* .
> Until we know where the first section ends we cannot join my section to it and continue from Gloucester.Then we can split the ride into sections and invite volunteers to organise.



Do we need an announcement or thread to reach a wider audience?


----------



## dodgy (14 Aug 2009)

Wow, this is turning into a monster but full marks for trying to thrash it out!

I tried to help organise a Ride Around Britain's Coast on the cycling weekly forums, in fact, after a while i kind of assumed all responsibility - it just happened. Problem is that I needed regional volunteers to take ownership of designing the various legs around the coast. At first everyone was saying "oh yeah, put me down" but when it came to the simple task of using their local knowledge and helping out, 50% of the volunteers dropped out which is a shame for those that had a go.
In the end the idea was scrapped, despite having the support of Cycling Weekly staff( articles in the comic etc).

Good luck chaps!


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> You may be right, but we need approximate towns etc so they know roughly where the region will start and finish before they volunteer.. They can then map the routes precisely and start/finish points can be determined between regional organisers.



you are putting the cart before the horse I think 

*The start is LandsEnd 
*
*The finish of the first section is Crediton* 

*The second section (mine) starts at Crediton ends at Gloucester .*

From there on someone is going to have to map the route and break it up into manageable chunks as I have done for my section.

I'm not going to do all the work on this for other sections.
Its about time someone else put some time and effort into this. I'm getting a bit fed up doing it all by myself grrr


----------



## dodgy (14 Aug 2009)

This is what I was on about, still an interesting (though non competitive) proposition I think - http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/347872/ride-around-britain-s-coast.html


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> you are putting the cart before the horse I think
> 
> *The start is LandsEnd *
> 
> ...



Ok, I see your point.

*Wigsie runs and falls over as he can't yet walk* 

So we need South 1 and South 3 volunteers then?

Any takers? or are we going to have to abuse Panter's Map and start hounding Locals!


----------



## ferret fur (14 Aug 2009)

I don't want to pour cold water on this, because it is a great idea. But so far we have 28 people syaing they are willing to do it. I suggest we need at least 4 times that amount of interest shown before it is worth organising anything.


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

as long as you can keep your cool Wigsie when all around you are losing theirs ( me ) we'll succeed in the end.

Dodgy what are you doing next May ? hope you are going to do one of the legs somewhere 

Right obviously no-one is going to do the LE to Crediton bit so I'll have a go. Its a very hilly and difficult route so it will take a few hours . I think we should avoid the A30 if possible because of the difficulty in finding places to stop and changeovers .
better get some coffee and chocolate its going to be a long night.


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

ferret fur said:


> I don't want to pour cold water on this, because it is a great idea. But so far we have 28 people syaing they are willing to do it. I suggest we need at least 4 times that amount of interest shown before it is worth organising anything.



I think once all the different ride sections have been identified , mapped and listed, 
we'll have no end of people wanting to ride ....trust me


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> Don't worry once all the work has already been done we'll have no end of people wanting to ride ....trust me



No doubt...

When it gets closer to the time I shall prepare our steeds... a pair of mighty high horses!


----------



## Garz (14 Aug 2009)

I think local knowlege is important, and im sure we have members on here to more or less cover the main part of the journey. But we cant bully members into it as then we will have dropouts nearer the event.

The good thing about peanut an wigsy is your passionate about this so are willing to put the effort in. I take it others are happy to do a leg but wont go out of their way if it involves much more effort.

I would start with a list of people who are dedicated and a backup list of probables. From there you can start pairing riders to certain sections of the route.


----------



## Wigsie (14 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> But we cant bully members into it as then we will have dropouts nearer the event.



I was only half serious when I suggested Bullying.


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> is it time for an announcement in another part of the forum to broaden the audience?



Yes Definately 

A link to this thread should be put in all sections of the forum as not all members read the Audax & Sportive section 

I was talking about this to my LBS owner today and although he felt it would be unfair to ride as he is'nt a forum member and does'nt really use any cycling forums he did offer to act as a back up vehicle with equiptment on board for spares and repairs etc etc 

Im sure many other LBS owners would do the same in the various areas throughout the challenge as it is a great advertising vehicle for them as the local town newspapers are sure to run a story on the world record attempt at local levels ... in my area (Devon) the local authority are very keen to promote anything cycling related and work closely with the likes of BBC radio Devon in achieving this so their is more potential "free" advertising for those that get involved 

Simon


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Lands End to Exbourne Section 1 of CC LEJOG 09

Lands End to St Erth 18m
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15818

St Erth to Blackwater
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15822
Blackwater to Indian Queens 
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15823

Indians Queens to Hawks Tor
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15826

Hawks Tor to Launceston
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15828

Launceston to Sandford
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=15830


please note this is an extremely difficult section to map . On some sections I traced the route more than 12 times and still didn't manage to get the route on the right roads .
This section will need to be redone later but it is sufficient to indicate approx route and number of riders .

There are 8x sections in Cornwall and East Devon if you add the 2x from previous list. Sandford to Uffculme

total to date


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Aug 2009)

Those links all came up as Uffculme to Taunton for me ?

Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> is it time for an announcement in another part of the forum to broaden the audience?




ok Tis done 

Simon


----------



## peanut (14 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Those links all came up as Uffculme to Taunton for me ?
> 
> Simon



all fixed now.


----------



## Garz (15 Aug 2009)

If nobody better is going to offer the warrington to preston/lancs region I could help. My main problem is I might not have a vehicle to use (as in support car).


----------



## Wigsie (15 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> If nobody better is going to offer the warrington to preston/lancs region I could help. My main problem is I might not have a vehicle to use (as in support car).



If you want to organise that section you don't necessarily have to have a vehicle yourself... there should be 8 or so riders in your stretch at least as its relatively heavily populated up there. One of them will surely be able to offer some support of sorts or know an LBS.


----------



## Garz (15 Aug 2009)

Cool, like you say, theres plenty of people in this region to get involved so I shall await any further participants as im sure im one of the least experienced cyclers in this area, but im willing to give it a go to make sure this gets operational!


----------



## Wigsie (15 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Cool, like you say, theres plenty of people in this region to get involved so I shall await any further participants as im sure im one of the least experienced cyclers in this area, but im willing to give it a go to make sure this gets operational!



Nice one... Don't worry, Like I said to JD, this whole thing is not about experienced cyclists coming in when it suits them and taking charge over beginners, its about everyone on here that wants to get involved getting stuck in. CC'ers coming together and achieving something that has never been done before by a group of people on a forum. 

Call on as much experience as you think necessary, try and have fun and don't get as stressed as Peanut.


----------



## peanut (15 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> try and have fun and don't get as stressed as Peanut.



yeah you're right Wigsie . no point in getting stressed. I'll leave it all to you. You seem to be managing far better than me.

At least someone has mapped nearly 1/4 of the route for you.

I'm just going to ride my section now, it will be my only contribution.Good luck with the organising


----------



## montage (15 Aug 2009)

ugh...a sub forum for this would be really helpful .... trawling through pages and pages to find little bits of info is just annoying 

From the bits I have picked up:
1.Wigsie is overseer...
2. The ride is split into X amount of sections, each section with it's own organiser
3. Each section has X (10?) amount of rides, which the organiser of that section ensures there are adequate riders, reserves etc for.
4. Start at LE with a baton, which is carried up to JOG.
5. Time is completely unimportant*
6. butterly bars, tweed jackets and recumbents are all banned.
7. Dates are completely TBC
* - why not have little ""awards"", such as the fastest CCer, the CCer who covers the most distance, CCer who carries out the hardest ride, best dressed CCer, worst Dressed CCer etc etc .... adds a little spice to the whole thing 

I'm happy to do what I can to help ....but I have important exams coming up in january so can't take time off college etc to do this.


----------



## Garz (15 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> yeah you're right Wigsie . no point in getting stressed. I'll leave it all to you. You seem to be managing far better than me.
> 
> At least someone has mapped nearly 1/4 of the route for you.
> 
> I'm just going to ride my section now, it will be my only contribution.Good luck with the organising



I hope your joking dry roasted. We need/want people who are enthusiastic about this, I cycle to de-stress!

However if you are serious, and it is getting too much for you then maybe its better to let someone take the reigns now instead of just before the event.


----------



## Garz (15 Aug 2009)

OK, I have mapped out a leg and even though it seems a small leg its easy for me to manage. We can elongate the route to accomodate another person, its entirely down to what people we get to cover the sections. So on this leg at this moment in time is room for three riders to do their (almost) 18 miles each.

I regularly ride up the A6 in a couple of my routes so this suits me perfectly. Here is my mapped length of the route, and its not final so can be tweaked however needed.

Gareth

* P.S. Here is the pdf of cracknells route which breaks down the roads so its easy to map to bikehike that I reffered to.


----------



## longers (15 Aug 2009)

Can I "do" the next section on from Garz then? 

Will need to work out what exactly needs doing but once that's ironed out we'll be fine.


----------



## longers (15 Aug 2009)

Has anyone got in touch with Shaun about the seperate sub forum idea yet?

I do see the benefit of it now


----------



## Garz (15 Aug 2009)

We could setup a thread for each leg once we have the distances/organisers sorted.


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Aug 2009)

I suppose it's all going to be the west (wrong) side of the pennines?


----------



## longers (15 Aug 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I suppose it's all going to be the west (wrong) side of the pennines?



Ah, good point CP. Is it?

I'd vote for yes but that's only one opinion and I'll go along with whatever is decided.


----------



## aJohnson (15 Aug 2009)

If we are carrying something along, we could all sign it or something, ie. a jersey being signed by all the riders.


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2009)

Sub-forum created - any other threads that need moving into here? PM me if there are.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> yeah you're right Wigsie . no point in getting stressed. I'll leave it all to you. You seem to be managing far better than me.
> 
> At least someone has mapped nearly 1/4 of the route for you.
> 
> I'm just going to ride my section now, it will be my only contribution.Good luck with the organising



Peanut .. is this a serious post ? or are you just having a wobbly moment about the stressed out comment ?

Simon


----------



## Shaun (16 Aug 2009)

I noted Jakes Dad's enthusiasm for telling everyone about this idea, so if you want I can post an announcement across all the forums for you.

Just send me a PM with the annoucement text and I'll put it up. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Theseus (16 Aug 2009)

Oooh!, just found this in it's new home. The route passes me quite close by on it's way from Biggar/West Linton - Pitlochry. Lots of CycleChatters in Edinburgh/Perth.

I would be more than happy to ride part of this section.

As for mapping, I could do some of the route, but I have very little local knowledge north of the Forth, there be dragons!.

On the subject of LBS involvement, this sounds like the sort of thing that Ed Bike Co-Op may be interested in. Anyone got any contacts with them?


----------



## Garz (16 Aug 2009)

Thread seems to have died since it was moved.. :S


----------



## gb155 (16 Aug 2009)

I would love to take part in something like this


----------



## Garz (16 Aug 2009)

gb155 said:


> I would love to take part in something like this



Then why not?

Where do you live geographically?


----------



## gb155 (16 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Then why not?
> 
> Where do you live geographically?



Manchester/Stockport


----------



## Muddyfox (16 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Thread seems to have died since it was moved.. :S



It might take a day or 2 for people to find it again ? plus its the weekend and the weather is good so not so many people stuck indoors on the computer ?

I think the way forward for now is to get the main event organisers and the regional co-ordinators voted in and then the official routes can be posted up for people to put their names to whether they want to be riders or helping in other ways ?

I would imagine that for many of us taking part that this will probably be the only time we ever do something like this so it might be an idea to have some regional photographers to get some snapshots for the photo gallery here on the forum and for the riders to have as keepsakes ?

Simon


----------



## Darryl (17 Aug 2009)

Just found this in its new location and although I am a newbie to this forum I love the idea and offer my help.


----------



## Wigsie (17 Aug 2009)

Welcome Darryl, Your are more than welcome to get involved in this however much or little you want to.

My geography for pretty much the whole route is poor but I would imagine being in the Cotswolds it must pass rasonably near to you at some point.


----------



## Wigsie (18 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Peanut .. is this a serious post ? or are you just having a wobbly moment about the stressed out comment ?
> 
> Simon



Sent him a PM apologising if I offended but had nothing back yet! 

B)

Come back Peanut! I didnt mean it.... 

I may have to resign as unofficial Overlord for pissing off and making the most active and organised one quit!


----------



## peanut (18 Aug 2009)

I can't do all the work by myself and I have already done over 5 hours creating and posting 12 maps alone.

The only other person I've seen actually do anything constructive is Ball who searched out and listed all the names and one other who mapped one 50 mile section 

I see now that the novelty has worn off that all the usual argumentive trolls and 'knocker's' have bu****d off in case they are were asked to contribute something. 

Sorry I'd just about had enough of all the negative and non constructive comments but your sarcasm was the last straw I'm afraid. 

See how I feel next year


----------



## Wigsie (18 Aug 2009)

It's a shame you feel that way, as I said you were the main contributor to date and I was hoping some of what you had to contribute and the way you did it would rub off on others as you seemed to be the one most in control.

In either case its supposed to be a fun thing and if your not having fun then fair enough.

Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## Muddyfox (18 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> I can't do all the work by myself and I have already done over 5 hours creating and posting 12 maps alone.



I think its far to early in the thread to be knocking people for not doing enough ! we dont even have the regional co-ordinators in place yet 

This thread was started on the 6th Aug (Peanut) you first replied to it on the 10th and had packed it in by the 15th ? events like this dont get oranised overnight and not everyone wants to be an organiser ! i cant knock you for your enthusiasm in mapping out the routes that you did but this whole thing will run at its own pace and not one individuals 

Wigsie ... we obviously need a new regional organiser for the South West and i wondered if the people that organise the Exmouth Exodus might be prepared to get involved as they will have the experience for this sort of thing ? i am quite happy to drive routes so that someone can ride passenger and take notes and finalise the route and handover points but i have'nt got the experience or confidence to be a full on organiser 

Simon


----------



## peanut (18 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I think its far to early in the thread to be knocking people for not doing enough ! we dont even have the regional co-ordinators in place yet
> 
> This thread was started on the 6th Aug (Peanut) you first replied to it on the 10th and had packed it in by the 15th ? events like this dont get oranised overnight and not everyone wants to be an organiser ! i cant knock you for your enthusiasm in mapping out the routes that you did but this whole thing will run at its own pace and not one individuals
> 
> ...


well seeing as you are the one that has done absolutely nothing and yet has the most to say Simon ,why don't you actually do something .?

You are one of those that knocked my contribution and one of the reasons I quit.

for your information there were two threads running and I responded to the other one before this but it matters not one jot because in the short week I contributed more than you are likely to to in the next 6 months .


----------



## Garz (18 Aug 2009)

Chill out man, far too highly strung - i have only just finished work dont want to read eggy people stressing out!


----------



## Muddyfox (18 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> i am quite happy to drive routes so that someone can ride passenger and take notes and finalise the route and handover points but i have'nt got the experience or confidence to be a full on organiser
> 
> Simon





peanut said:


> well seeing as you are the one that has done absolutely nothing and yet has the Biggest Mouth Simon ,why don't you actually do something .?
> 
> You are one of those that knocked my contribution and one of the reasons I quit.



You were offered the same help as above when i replied to your PM telling me why you were quitting ? 

I fail to see where i have Knocked your contribution ? i even remained silent when you wanted a Health & Safety Risk Asessment carried out on rolling baton handovers 

Simon


----------



## peanut (18 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Chill out man, far too highly strung - i have only just finished work dont want to read eggy people stressing out!



well go somewhere else then


----------



## longers (18 Aug 2009)

This is unfolding in an unplanned direction.

Peanut, you have done a lot of planning of the route near you and fair play to you for doing so. It is still early days yet. Speaking for myself - I can realistically organise two sections, Garz has put himself forward for one of them and I've PM'd a forummer who is better placed than me in terms of experience and location to do the other. If he doesn't want to do it then I will quite happily do it.

Jakes Dad has obviously been thinking about it as have many others I'm sure. There will be a lot going on for other people, they have different needs and demands on their time so will be working to a different timescale. If it's to go ahead in mid May for example then we still have nine months to get the plan into shape.


----------



## peanut (18 Aug 2009)

I've made my decision I have finished with any further contribution for the reasons previously stated .


----------



## Wigsie (18 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> I've made my decision I have finished with any further contribution for the reasons previously stated .



That's fair enough Peanut.... as I have said before, its a fun thing and if your not having fun then not getting involved in any more organisation is the sensible option. 

I am sure whoever takes over from you in organisation's of South 2 will welcome the support if you want to ride a section.

Lets keep it all nice and friendly and try not to bicker too much.


----------



## Garz (19 Aug 2009)

That would belong in the _special_ section I think maggot!


----------



## HJ (20 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> I have very little local knowledge north of the Forth, *there be dragons!*



Is that what you were chasing all the way to St Andrews...


----------



## HJ (20 Aug 2009)

User76 said:


> I've checked, there is no record for a Naked Cycle Relay.



There is a reason for that, Scot's Law on nudity in public places...


----------



## bonj2 (20 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Sent him a PM apologising if I offended but had nothing back yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I'm not sure you're fit to hold office, I think your "position may have become untenable"  I think i should take over and get to decide on at least 80% of the entire route. Don't expect it to be direct


----------



## aJohnson (21 Aug 2009)

Wouldn't the easiest way to map it would be to note down everybodies town who wants to be in it, and connect the dots?


----------



## peanut (21 Aug 2009)

User76 said:


> I've checked, there is no record for a Naked Cycle Relay.



you are so on your own there maggot unless I can fit a chainguard


----------



## trustysteed (21 Aug 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Wouldn't the easiest way to map it would be to note down everybodies town who wants to be in it, and connect the dots?



look, i don't want to make an issue of this, but yes! 

some people might be happy to travel miles out of their way to join this but others just want to take part. it depends on how this event is going to be viewed. my personal view is that this should be a social event with as many CC'rs taking apart as possible so it can be a big community spirited achievement. 

i fear that some people here are obsessed with setting a record, rolling changes, etc. and i think there should be a different event for those who are interested purely in how fast to get the baton from A-B.

the rest of us just want to be part of something fun and i think plotting people's positions on the map and joining them up is a great idea. the route might meander slightly but it doesn't matter unless you're one of the 'must set record' group in which case perhaps you should think about doing a separate ride?


----------



## PaulB (21 Aug 2009)

Well I'm still very keen. I have transport and can take over from Longers or go up even further and do a north Lancs/South Cumbria section. I'm not one for organising stuff when others are involved and am happy to be told where to be and when and I'll be there.


----------



## Will1985 (21 Aug 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Wouldn't the easiest way to map it would be to note down everybodies town who wants to be in it, and connect the dots?


That was the premise of the jersey relay albeit slower.....nothing seems to have happened on that front in a while either!


----------



## bennytheegg (22 Aug 2009)

wow!! that took me aaaaages to read! great idea ladies and gents. I'm an absolute newbie, but would be up for picking up the baton at Gloucester and heading north (maybe to tewkesbury) if you need somebody to do that stint? (currently living in Brighton, but my folks live in glos so i can fit in a little visit at the same time)

Can I just add: If people are only doing 10-20 mile stints, I really don't see the need for a support vehicle of any kind. The person doing a certain leg just needs the mobile numbers of the riders on the stages before and after. And then if something goes wrong, we can all just blame peanut for pulling out, right?? 

keep up the good work 

p.s that bikehike.co.uk is bloody brilliant peanut! I'm planning my cycle from brighton to munich via luxembourg city, (see my thread) and the gradient/ m above sea level feature is _exactly_ what I was looking for.

p.p.s I'll be up for planning some routes if wigsie/garz/jakesdad/anybody tells me what routes need it.


----------



## Garz (22 Aug 2009)

benny i need you to cover the last glory leg mate!


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Aug 2009)

Perhaps it would be better to use a flaming [Olympic] torch to save on batteries? ...or just arrange overnight stops and continue in daylight?


----------



## XmisterIS (23 Aug 2009)

I'm in, I live in South Hampshire (Fareham).

Perhaps we could do this with private sponsorship (i.e. £1 here and there from aunties, uncles, friends, etc) and a charity in mind?


----------



## jimboalee (24 Aug 2009)

We could set up a Land's End to John O'Groats record for riding the distance on NEW BIKES that cost less than £100.

Then we can advertise the event as 

"You don't have to spend a fortune to be a cyclist".


----------



## Garz (24 Aug 2009)

Dont start people on the BSO debate again jim!


----------



## bennytheegg (24 Aug 2009)

User76 said:


> I think overnight stops are a big no-no. We have to keep it going



Yep. Sleeping is for lightweights. I'm up for doing an overnight ride.

By the way, is there anybody here from Worcester-ish area?


----------



## Darryl (24 Aug 2009)

bennytheegg said:


> By the way, is there anybody here from Worcester-ish area?



depends how ish you mean

oh and why you're asking


----------



## Speicher (24 Aug 2009)

Darryl said:


> depends how ish you mean
> 
> oh and why you're asking



Yes, Worcester ish, but I too would like to know why you are asking the question please.


----------



## bennytheegg (25 Aug 2009)

I was just checking that there were other shire folk on here otherwise it could make the whole thing a tad difficult 

The route seems to go through Worcester after Gloucester (I've said I could combine a trip to the rents in Gloucester with the CC LeJog) Perhaps one of you could meet me half way between Gloucester - Worcester, and then the other could do the next leg?


----------



## redjedi (25 Aug 2009)

User76 said:


> Do we all have decent lights?



It should try and coincide with a full moon like the FNRttC. That way you wouldn't need anything too special. I do those night rides with just a couple of Cateyes (EL510+EL530).

Perhaps the night legs should try and have a couple of riders for a bit of added safety.

I would like to do a section, but I'm in London  I could probably train over to Briston/Cheltenham/Birmingham quite easily.

Maybe a group of Londoners could travel across and do a leg or keep people company on theirs.


----------



## abchandler (25 Aug 2009)

And I'm North Worcesterish


----------



## Darryl (25 Aug 2009)

As I indicated earlier I would be up for a leg between Bristol and Worcester and now it looks like being a night leg as well thats even better. What an excuse to sneak out of the house after the family have gone to bed and grab a few extra miles


----------



## Muddyfox (25 Aug 2009)

Darryl said:


> What an excuse to sneak out of the house after the family have gone to bed and grab a few extra miles



You're not an R Whites secret lemonade drinker as well are you 

I'm probably showing my age now 

Simon


----------



## gb155 (30 Aug 2009)

If this is still on and get off the ground then I am more than happy for a good few miles if the route passes though my way (Manchester/Stockport)


----------

